# Please humor me a little here...



## JOETHECROW (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Guys and Gals,...This is a little off the wall, but after looking at various members info, my space type pages, etc...I noticed alot of similar birthdays and wondered if certain "signs" astrologically, were more interested in our great hobby/obsession?....For instance,
  I just happen to be a 'Leo'...and I noticed that Chris Capley and Rick were as well.
 So, is there any weight to my theory?.. Just curious,....................Thanks,      Joe


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 13, 2007)

Leo here too.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 13, 2007)

We will see. Aquarian


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2007)

*Hey Joe where you going with that bottle in your hand?.Jimi Hendrix sung that didn't he? I had a guy nextdoor to us named Joethecrow growing up, we named him that, as goofy kids. Your name doesn't have any thing to do with pet crows does it? Rick*


----------



## annie44 (Apr 13, 2007)

Aquarius


----------



## quarrylizard (Apr 13, 2007)

Gotta nuther leo here..........


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 13, 2007)

Gemini


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 13, 2007)

Pisces... you have exactly a 1 in 12 chance to be correct []


----------



## bottlenutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

cancer here


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 13, 2007)

aquarius


----------



## capsoda (Apr 13, 2007)

> you have exactly a 1 in 12 chance to be correct


 
 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 13, 2007)

Virgo here! "Romantics" hahaha love them inks![sm=lol.gif] Taz


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 13, 2007)

> Aquarian


,
  I'm with the boys from Dixie


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 13, 2007)

Aquarian


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 13, 2007)

Taurus the cow


----------



## bottle34nut (Apr 13, 2007)

scorpio here


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Rick,...My nickname is from my friends joking that I'd be attracted to things shiny (as crows are alleged to be) It started out with glass, but I'm quite the all around packrat,...My grandmother whom was born in 1901 had a pet crow,....back then they believed one had to split their tongue so that they could be taught to speak,...but according to modern beliefs, that is not the case....they can be taught english just fine...Back in the eighties my coworker had a pet crow named "Peckerhead",<laughing> I don't know if he ever got it to talk or not...Lastly, where I work now, Our concrete truck~ drivers feed the local crows who have become enormous.....Thanks for all the replies everybody....





> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> *Hey Joe where you going with that bottle in your hand?.Jimi Hendrix sung that didn't he? I had a guy nextdoor to us named Joethecrow growing up, we named him that, as goofy kids. Your name doesn't have any thing to do with pet crows does it? Rick*


----------



## bearswede (Apr 13, 2007)

> Taurus the cow


 
  Speak for yourself, Cowboy... I happen to be Taurus, de BULL!!!!!!!!

  ROR...


  Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2007)

Joe I had 3 pet crows, that's  why I asked you all them weird question [], manny moe and jacko where there names I found them on the ground in a park, they fell from the nest, the mother would have took care of them and so would dogs that ran loose in the park, so I took them, I raised animals through out my young childhood, so i knew what I was in for, I raised them to all most full grown and then let them go,thay would come to me every day after work, I sung a ozzy tune (fairy's wear boots) and they would come flying in, I don't know why they liked that song but they did  Hahaha! then one day they never came back, I guess they got hooked up and flew the coop [8D]. that's my crow story  Rick


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 13, 2007)

Hmmm,....interesting that they came to an ozzy tune, I thought maybe they'd be more into Sheryl Crow,..or the Black Crows,..or the Counting Crows....[]...naw, don't mind me Rick... just a poor attempt at humor. I think that's a super cool story, and I like the names you picked for them,...usually around here if you want a pet crow, you have to climb scary high in the tree when the mother crows gone from the nest... put on your climbers and monkeyup there after em'...adrenaline plus!....Later, Joe


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2007)

Capricorn here...The old goat [].

 Cool crow stories. I have a gang of "pet" house sparrows that live in the side of the building where I work. If I keep feeding them, I think some of them will soon be the size of a crow []. It's cool to hear the little ones chirping in the wall. They nest in the vent holes and anywhere else they can get in. Occasionally, one will enter the building by accident. They are very difficult to get out, they would rather fly into windows than through an open door 2 feet away. I guess that's where the saying "bird brain" comes from. ~Jim


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Ron...

 I'm a fellow Taurus the bull...  my wife says that it means I'm "bull headed"  Now Cap, I know what your'e thinking... don't say it...[]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Apr 14, 2007)

He! He! He! I think there is some Taurus piled up in my pasture Wayne.[]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 14, 2007)

scorpion here,   rhona


----------



## bearswede (Apr 14, 2007)

> I think there is some Taurus piled up in my pasture Wayne.


 
  Looks more like night soil poured from the water jug to me... ROR!!!!!!!!!


  Ron


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 14, 2007)

Virgo here...
 I can see why you *water-bearers* would be interested in bottles.
 And the *Bulls...*they all need their own china shop ...LOL.


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm a Capricorn...


----------



## marjorie040 (Apr 16, 2007)

Aquarius


----------



## #1twin (Apr 19, 2007)

Scorpio here!


 Marvin


----------



## logueb (Apr 19, 2007)

Cancer .


----------



## epgorge (Apr 20, 2007)

Aeries


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 20, 2008)

Sagittarius.   Imogen Heap and I have the same birthday, month and year.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 20, 2008)

What exactly does this mean?


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 20, 2008)

This is interesting.  I know some of the Sag characteristics, but not all.  My Grandmother is a Virgo too.  I don't usually notice what people's signs are.  "What's your sign?" LOL


----------



## cordilleran (Mar 20, 2008)

I was born under a bad sign. I've been down since I began to crawl and (as guttersnipes can attest) if it wasn't for badluck, I'd have no luck at all.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 20, 2008)

Happen to be a Leo here too and so is my son.
      bill


----------



## deer4x4 (Mar 20, 2008)

i am a libra but i still like the guy   whats his name   um um  oh bill engvall comedian from blue collar comedey tour  (here's your sign ) love those signs 

 bob


----------



## JGUIS (Mar 20, 2008)

> Capricorn





> ORIGINAL: AiXeLsyD13
> 
> I'm a Capricorn...


 ?nrocirpaC a ton er'uoy erus uoy erA 
 Gemini here, where's my twins at?


----------



## towhead (Mar 20, 2008)

Virgo here!  And my dad is a Leo-who got me started.

 So Far, Looks like:  Leo-7....Aquarius-5.... Virgo-4....Taurus-3....Scorpio-3....Cancer-2....Capricorn-2....Gemini-2....Aries-1....Sag-1....Libra-1....Pisces-1


----------



## woody (Mar 20, 2008)

Sagittarius here.


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 20, 2008)

with all the diving i do...i'm most definately aquarius


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 20, 2008)

Virgo here !


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 20, 2008)

sagi. here. pearl harbor day.[][8D]


----------



## T D (Mar 20, 2008)

my wife and I are both cancer...that means nothing, I love my bottles, she wishes they were somewhere else


----------



## madman (Mar 20, 2008)

gemini


----------



## towhead (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok.... now looks like:  Leo-7....Aquarius-6.... Virgo-5....Taurus-3....Scorpio-3....Cancer-3....Gemini-3....Sag-3....Capricorn-2.... Libra-1....Pisces-1.... Aries-1


----------



## ktbi (Mar 21, 2008)

LEO.....Ron


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 21, 2008)

HEY JOE , add another leo , am also north west pa


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 22, 2008)

Leo here... triple Leo matter of fact...  My girlfriend doesnt like bottle digging, shes a Libra...!


----------



## spyder (Mar 22, 2008)

Gemini here


----------



## towhead (Mar 22, 2008)

3 More Leo's and a Gem....

 .... looks like:  Leo-10....Aquarius-6.... Virgo-5....Gemini-4....Taurus-3....Scorpio-3....Cancer-3....Sag-3....Capricorn-2.... Libra-1....Pisces-1.... Aries-1


----------



## Stardust (Mar 22, 2008)

[align=center]_i used to do charts as a hobby and took classes for many years
 i'm a virgo with sun in leo your sun sign is just as important as
 your birth sign. So Virgo's are forever seeking knowledge,  would only like a perfect bottle, inperfections bother them,they make wonderful employees as they go above and beyond the call of duty. many are teachers of some kind, critics, editors, any thing that relate to perfection. Virgo rules health and they must learn not to exhaust themselves or worry too much. They must try to live stress free. They are very detailed about things and constantly analyze everything. Leo's are driven by drama and want the center
 of attention at all times, they are generous, they must shine,  Leo  rules the heart and these people give love, money, time,  knowledge,
 freely. Leo is the sign of the lion. Power They express pride in everything they do. So if you know your birth and sun sign you read about both of those for more information into who you really are.
 I find it really interesting how much people are like their signs and charts when done. My real  speciality is palmistry. one's whole life is right there  right on the palms of your hands. one hand tells one thing and the other something else.But whatever one finds in a chart they usually find the same information in one's hand. It just valadates the information.
 Now would someonebe able to tell me how to  size  a picture to upload?
 i'd love to contribute to some posts but i'm having the hardest time trying to figure this out and the Virgo in me is driving me crazy.
 thank you
 ~Stardust~
_[/align]


----------



## Stardust (Mar 22, 2008)

[align=center]*LOBEYCAT, YOU ARE REALLY A TRUE VIRGO!
 THAT WAS SWEET!
 I'LL HAVE TO TRY IT LATER AS
 RIGHT NOW
 I KEEP GETTING SCRIPT ERROR MESSAGES
 ON MY COMPUTER. IT'S BEEN A FEW DAYS NOW
 AND
 I HAVE TO GATHER MORE INFORMATION
 TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO ABOUT THAT MATTER?
 BUT I'M FREEZING RIGHT NOW SO 
 I'M TAKING MY PUP
 AND
 GOING UP TO THE HEATED BED.
 I THINK I'LL TAKE A SCREEN SHOT 
 TOMORROW SO I CAN HAVE IT BY MY 
 SIDE AND TAKE IT ONE STEP AT A
 TIME.
  IS YOUR BIRTHDAY IN EARLY SEPT?
 MINE'S ON THE 4TH.
 I'M FROM RED SOX NATION TOO!
 tHANK  yOU
 ~STARDUST~
*[/align]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2008)

Stardust, you must mean your moon is in Leo?  Most people don't understand sun/moon/ascendant.  Although ole' Tigue seemed to know he was a triple Leo.  Doing charts is an interesting way to determine compatibility, and also understanding what makes others tick.  Do you happen to know your ascendant?  
                                                                                                                                       Joe


----------



## towhead (Mar 23, 2008)

Add another Virgo.... 

 .... looks like:  Leo-10....Aquarius-6.... Virgo-6....Gemini-4....Taurus-3....Scorpio-3....Cancer-3....Sag-3....Capricorn-2.... Libra-1....Pisces-1.... Aries-1


----------



## Stardust (Mar 24, 2008)

[align=center] [align=center]*JOETHECROW,  MY SUN IS IN LEO*[/align] [align=center]* I'M ALSO A  TRIPLE LEO WITH 3 PLANETS LEO.*[/align] [align=center]*.*[/align] [align=center]*YOUR SUN IS THE  MOST IMPORTANT*[/align] [align=center]*FACTOR IN  INTERPRETING ONE'S CHART OR HOROSCOPE. *[/align] [align=center]*IT INDICATES  THE WAY A PERSONS EXPRESSES HIS*[/align] [align=center]*ENERGY AND  CREATIVE DRIVE/ PERSONALITY.*[/align] [align=center]*ALSO INDICATES  STAGE OF GROWTH, PERSON'S*[/align] [align=center]*PRESENT  INCARNATION, AND LESSONS ONE*[/align] [align=center]*MUST  LEARN.*[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]*I'M  SAGITTARIUS RISING, OR AS YOU CALLED IT*[/align] [align=center]*MY  ASCENDANT.ITS TRUE YOU ALWAYS ARE*[/align] [align=center]*ACTUALLY  YOU'RE RISING SIGN TOO WHICH I THOUGHT*[/align] [align=center]*NO ONE WOULD  UNDERSTAND WHAT I WAS SAYING*[/align] [align=center]*AND A BIG PART  OF YOU IS YOUR SUN SIGN.*

 most people think this whole subject is a joke
 just like you're title... until I'm at a party and people know what I can do and they come up to me in and throw there hand in my face or tell me their birth sign and suddenly the whole room wants a free reading.Oh Yeah, at first I felt good the Leo in me the Center of attention. But when you leave with no voice and and  drainned for days from everyone you learn your boundries fast.

 Now tell me about you 
 joethecrow
 Oh, my teacher for years was Louise Fimlaid, A ProfessionalAstrologer,
 Author of, Timetable of Life
 and a few more books
 and now home study programs.
 I was lucky to learn with her around her kitchen table.
  She is a Super Wonderful Woman
 if you ever wanted your Chart done.
 just google her.
 ~Stardust~
[/align][/align]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, that's really interesting.  I'm still learning about it, but it has a lot of credence to it.  You're a Virgo and triple Leo?  I didn't think that was possible.  I'm no expert on it, though!  It's interesting how many Leo's there are on here.  Joe has all the best qualities of a Leo.  What do you know about Sagittarian's?  I'm curious to hear your take on it.  What about the different physical traits of signs?


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, that's a good idea[]  "Invictus" comes to mind.  To each his own.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 25, 2008)

thought you all might like this  FRANCIS THOMAS copyrighted 1899


----------



## Stardust (Mar 25, 2008)

*LOBEYCAT, I USED TO JUST LOVE THE JOKERS LIKE  YOU.*[/align] *WHO WOULD JUST  REALLY BE DYING TO REALLY KNOW *[/align] *MORE ABOUT THEIR  LIFE, BUT WERE TOO SCARED TO REALLY*[/align] *ASK. ONCE IN A  WHILE THEY WOULD MAKE SOME BIG JOKE*[/align] *AND I'D TELL THEM  SOMETHING AND REALLY SCARE THEM*[/align] *AND VALIDATE WHAT I  WAS SAYING.*[/align]  [/align] *ALSO, I TALK TO THE  BIG GUY IN THE UPSTAIRS. SO MY*[/align] *READINGS ARE  SPIRITUAL ONES. ONE TO MAKE A PERSONS*[/align] *LIFE BETTER. TAKE  THE NEGATIVE AND TURN IT POSITIVE.*[/align] *IT'S ALL ENERGY AND  HOW YOU USE IT. I'D MIX IN WHAT*[/align] *I HAD LEARNED WITH  PSYCHIC ABILITY, IT'S JUST ANOTHER*[/align] *HOBBY! PLEASE EXCUSE THE CAPS I HAVE A PROBLEM  WITH*[/align] *THE CIRCULATION IN  MY HANDS AND NERVES. SO THIS IS*[/align] *WAY EASIER AT TIMES  WHEN IT'S COLD. SO PLEASE NEVER*[/align] *THINK I'M SHOUTING.  THANK YOU. I'M SURE YOU'R LAUGHING*[/align] *OUT LOUD NOW.  THAT'S OK, BECAUSE WITH ALL THE LEO IN*[/align] *MY CHART I LAUGH AT  JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING! TAKE CARE.*[/align] *~STARDUST~*[/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]  [/align]


----------



## Stardust (Mar 25, 2008)

[align=center]*DIGSWITHSTICK, LOVE THE  BOOK*[/align] [align=center]*THOUGHT I OWNED EVERY*[/align] [align=center]*ONE  AROUND. IS IT A *[/align] [align=center]*CONVERSATION PIECE?*[/align] [align=center]*THEY  ARE ALL DIFFERENT*[/align] [align=center]*EACH  ONE IS DIFFERENT*[/align] [align=center]*THOUGHTS ON THE DIFFERENT*[/align] [align=center]*LINES  AND THEN ONE MUST *[/align] [align=center]*PULL  IT ALL TOGETHER AND*[/align] [align=center]*GO  WITH WHAT THEIR INTUITION*[/align] [align=center]*TELLS  THEM.*[/align] [align=center]*WOULD  YOU BELIEVE THERE HAVE *[/align] [align=center]*BEEN  GOV. STUDIES ON A*[/align] [align=center]*PERSON'S LIFE LINE? WONDERING*[/align] [align=center]*IF  PLASTIC SURGERY DONE ON A*[/align] [align=center]*LIFE  LINE  WOULD MAKE A PERSON*[/align] [align=center]*LIFE  LONGER. NOW DON'T ALL GO *[/align] [align=center]*LOOKING AT YOUR  LIFE LINE  AND *[/align] [align=center]*THINKING YOUR DOOMED IF IT'S*[/align] [align=center]*SHORT.  USUALLY SHORT LIFE LINES*[/align] [align=center]*ARE  THE SUPER CONTROLLERS IN*[/align] [align=center]*THE  WORLD WHO NEED TO LOOSEN UP! *[/align] [align=center]*BECAUSE THAT WOULD TEND*[/align] [align=center]*TO  SHORTEN YOUR LIFE BUT ANYTHING*[/align] [align=center]*IS  CHANGEABLE ON YOUR HAND AND IN*[/align] [align=center]*YOUR  CHART AND IT'S ALL UP IT YOU ONCE*[/align] [align=center]*YOU  HAVE THE KNOWLEDGE OR THE MAP OF*[/align] [align=center]*YOUR  LIFE SO TO SPEAK.
 SORRY DIGGSWITHSTICK THIS THING KEPT TIMING OUT ON ME THIS MORNING.
  REWROTE IT FIVE TIMES THEM SLIPPED IN THE WRONG NAME. PLEASE FORGIVE.
*[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]*~STARDUST~*[/align]


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi  stardust i put book on its mine you must not have looked at poster sorry if it caused any problems ...... digswithstick


----------



## Stardust (Mar 25, 2008)

LOBEYCAT, PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR USING YOU TO MAKE AN EXAMPLE.....OUT OF WHAT WOULD HAPPEN TO ME...............................

 i'M VERY SORRY. I FEEL BAD IF I EVER MAKE SOMEONE
  ELSE FEEL BAD AT ALL.

 SINCERLY,
 ~STARDUST~


----------



## Stardust (Mar 25, 2008)

*HI DIGSWITHDIRT, NO YOUR BOOK DIDN'T CAUSE A PROBLEM. WHY DID YOU THINK THAT? i LOVED SEEING IT. WHERE DID YOU GET IT? SORRY ABOUT NOT PUTTING YOUR NAME WHERE IT BELONGED. i WENT BACK AND FIXED THAT. I HAD A HARD TIME WRITING ANYTHING WITHOUT GETTING TIMED OUT.  I WAS JUST GIVING OUT MORE INFO ON PALMISTRY THAT'S ALL.
 ~STARDUST~


*


----------



## Stardust (Mar 25, 2008)

thank you kindly Sir Lobycat. I was attacked by a unknown dog found enjoying sonething in my compost bin this morning and when i went to kindly say go away now he grabbed my hand and arm and i now have all kind of puncture wounds all over the place and if i can't locate the dog with the help of the dog control i have to go back for rabies shots. so now  i'm scared to death! (that's the Leo in me) but I am scared. Do they still do them in your stomach?  does anyone know?  The er said it's a series of shots. It's too late to call the animal control but in a while i'm going to take a ride around the neighborhood or maybe early in the morning and see if I can find him for myself, since i spent most of the day in the er. i sure most of you can relate to waiting in an er.
 ~stardust~


----------



## Stardust (Mar 25, 2008)

*RedGinger,*[/align] *I've been trying to get  back to you but this has been on heck of a day.*[/align] *the moon has been  pretty full and a lot has been a happening lately, has anyone else noticed the  activity when the moon get full? now Sagittarius usually have red in their hair. An oblong face, their  hair has a tendency to want to fall forward rather than just go back. Could  possible have big front teeth or buck teeth needing braces. Could be tall or  wide in the hip area. Sagittarius are just free spirited, travelers, have "foot  and mouth disease," as they are too HONEST. As they progress in life after being  free sprits they settle down and become more responsible. they like jobs that  they can travel in.
 That's just a little snippit for you. Hope it was helpful to you or at least entertaining! Enjoy.
~STARDUST~
*[/align]


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi        Stardust sorry to hear about dog bite hope everything  is ok , got book at auction  12  years ago  for a song and a dance and i don't do either well . i get timed  out  too i should have took typing . digswithstick


----------



## Stardust (Mar 25, 2008)

DIGSWITHSTICK, I THINK I'M JUST GOING TO WRITE IN NOTEPAD AND THEN JUST COPY AND PASTE CAUSE I TEND TO BE A LITTLE WORDY AT TIMES. MAYBE YOU DIDN'T NOTICE. LOL.

 THANKS ABOUT MY ARM IT REALLY HURTS WHEN I DO CERTAIN THINGS. I HAVE NERVE DAMAGE IN MY ARMS AND HANDS SO I DON'T FEEL AS MUCH AS THE NORMAL PERSON WOULD. BUT I'LL SURVIVE. ONCE AGAIN NICE BOOK, GOOD FIND!HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY?

 []HEY, DO YOU REALLY DIG WITH A STICK? I LIKE TO KNOW HOW EVERYONE PICKED THEIR NAMES. I BET THAT WOULD BE INTERESTING OR IT'S PROBABLY BEEN DONE BEFORE. WELL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT IT'S START TOO GET TOO COLD DOWN HERE FOR MY HANDS.  I WISH I HAD A LAPTOP TO SNUGGLE UP IN MY BED WITH AND BE WARM.

~STARDUST~


----------



## bigghouse (Mar 25, 2008)

i think i'm an ares- what is march anyway????



 anna


----------



## Stardust (Mar 25, 2008)

WELL IT DEPENDS, ARIES IS MARCH  21ST - APRIL 19TH[/align] OR ARE YOU A PISCES FEBRUAY 19TH -  MARCH 20TH[/align]


----------



## cordilleran (Mar 25, 2008)

Stardust, if your doctor determines that you likely were exposed to rabies, treatment begins at once. The sooner you begin rabies treatment, the greater your chance of recovery.
 Treatment for rabies -- called post-exposure prophylaxis -- consists of one dose of rabies immune globulin and five doses of rabies vaccine over a 28-day period. Rabies immune globulin and the first dose of rabies vaccine are administered as soon as possible after you've been exposed and have reported the exposure to your doctor. You're given the immune globulin by injection around the site of the bite, and you receive injections of the vaccine into your upper arm muscle -- not in the stomach. So, put your fears to rest and visit your doctor.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 25, 2008)

cordilleran,
 thanks, my mom always said, "there's nothing to fear but fear itself."
 thanks for your knowledge about the subject are you a nurse?
 or did you learn by going through it yourself?
 I follow up with my doctor on Friday.
 There's nomore fear. Just silly memories of being a kid and the bats would come out at night and we'd all scream, "don't let them bite  you because you'll have to get shots in your stomach for 10 days and they are the worst shots in the world!" Silly kids, how much fun it was to be free to run and say silly things.
 ~stardust~


----------



## cordilleran (Mar 25, 2008)

Stardust:

 Glad to hear that your qualms have abated. No I am not a nurse. I have chosen to apply my inherent lifelong curiosity to serve others as a "scribe". I have written for a number of medical journals and professional publications representing varied academic disciplines. I would have done better financially dropping out of high school and starting a religious movement or perhaps running for political office. The bane of being a gifted child is growing to be a gifted adult. Fear stems from ignorance and there's nothing more frightening than a person with a salient answer. But as consolation I occasionally can serve the public good by allaying fear and I consider it my privilege enlightening you.


----------



## cordilleran (Mar 26, 2008)

Lobey:

 Not insane, which is a non-medical, legal term exculpating a suspect from criminal wrongdoing, but "crazy", a vernacular term meaning variously: "marked by foolish or unreasoning fondness" (a judgment made by those not sharing the same level of fondness or ethusiasm); or "possessed by inordinate excitement or intensely enthusiastic or preoccupied with something" (sounds like an appraisal appropriate for collectors of most anything, especially those "crazy" with the acquisition of fame and fortune.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 26, 2008)

That's cool, Stardust.  Why do you think so many diggers are Leo's?  If I sent you a picture of my palm, could you read it?


----------



## bigghouse (Mar 26, 2008)

im march 29, what's that?


 anna


----------



## towhead (Mar 26, 2008)

You are Aries Anna....So now we have....

 .... looks like:  Leo-10....Aquarius-6.... Virgo-6....Gemini-4....Taurus-3....Scorpio-3....Cancer-3....Sag-3....Capricorn-2....Aries-2.... Libra-1....Pisces-1....


----------



## Stardust (Mar 26, 2008)

*RedGinger,*[/align] *this is my thought: Leo's  are Driven by Drama*[/align] *and if we can't be on  stage, look on all the, "DRAMA"*[/align] *we get here and at the  bottle shows. Leo's have a lot of energy and you need that to dig and even to go  searching for bottles at thrifts,  bottles shows, yard sales, and auctions. It's  like O.C.D. made easy with Leo's.*[/align]  [/align] *Think about it? Who's  got the biggest bottle? Who's  got the prettiest bottle? Who's got the oldest bottle? Let me show you this! Leo is all about  their EGO. It really get more detailed depending upon your your sun sign is  located in your chart and then the aspects to everything. So everything  really depends on all of the other planets in your chart. I can only give you  basic infomation until i can afford a new astrology program.*[/align]  [/align] *i used to do palms that  were photo copied. But the best one are if they are  painted and then pressed on  paper with a towel underneath. They are pressed on white paper you need to mark  right and left hand as thy look reversed and it's important whoever you have do  this for you that they do both hands. If you ever go to a reader and they don't  read both hands they are cheating you. one hand is the past and the other one  is  what is going on right now. Unless you use both hands you need to make  you  wont get a clear reading and that includes down to the ringlets below the  wrists.*[/align]  [/align] * Most readers, i believe are out there to take your  money and never look at both hands. So just beware! Remember This is a hobby and  I've done some fundraising from time to time.  People haunt me all the time,  like I explained earlier in another message i think to lobeycat, that funny  joker, silly man, who has a great sense of humor who's a Virgo buddy of mine,  but i'm loaded with Leo. So, I feel  many people are very needy and they really  don't need me all the time and i need to reserse my own boundries as i'm not  physically well. But right now I finding this very helpful to keep me going  on........so this is good. Sweet!*[/align]  [/align] *~Stardust~*[/align]


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello  Stardust  this stuff is interesting ! But i will admit it scares me a little ,which hand is past ? And yes i do dig with stick can't say how much i paid for book as i may want to sell it sometime .Do you skip negatives when reading i.e. short life line ,trauma, etc.?  Got this book with other one it really scares me ! got it 12 years ago read a few pages and tucked it away! thanks Digs


----------



## Stardust (Mar 26, 2008)

DIGSWITHSTICK, I ALWAYS TRY TO DO WHAT A PERSONS WANTS TO KNOW.(Most don't want to know anything bad) THEN  WHO I AM TO TELL SOMEONE SOMETHING TERRIBLE WHEN THERE ARE  LOTS OF OTHERS NEGATIVE THINGS IN ONE'S HAND OR CHART THAT I COULD TELL THEM TO TURN THEIR LIFE IN  THE RIGHT DIRECTION. TURN NEG INTO POSITIVE/

[/align] IT'S THEIR DESTINY AND  THEIR WILL AND WHAT THEY[/align]  DECIDE TO DO WITH WHAT I  SAY. MAY PEOPLE HAVE COME BACK YEARS LATER AND THANKED ME AND I CAN'T EVEN  REMEMBER WHAT I TOLD THEM. THE WORDS WOULD JUST[/align] FLOW OUT OF MY MOUTH ONCE  THE READING WOULD START. YOU SHOULD NEVER BE AFRAID OF ANYTHING UNLESS YOUR  DOING SOMETHING YOU SHOULDN'T BE DOING. 

 YES, I WAS A LITTLE YESTERDAY TALKING  ABOUT RABIES SHOTS AS I TURN OUT BEING ALLERGIC TO JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING. THEN  MY 2 YEAR OLD NEIGHBOR CAME OVER AND SAID, "NO FEAR" AND THAT'S MY NEW  MOTTO. FROM TIME TO TIME WE ARE GET SCARED AND HAVE TO REMEMBER OUR FAITH IN OUR  HIGHER POWER.[/align]   [/align]  YOU'VE GOT TO LOVE WHAT  COME OUT OF THE MOUTH OF BABES. WE ALL NEED TO BE MORE LIKE CHILDREN. PLAY MORE,  SAY WHAT WE FEEL, PLAY IN THE DIRT, TOUCH THINGS, STOP AND TALK TO EVERYONE, GIGGLE, AND SMILE  MORE.[/align]  [/align]  I WASN'T ABLE TO READ THE  NAME OF YOUR BOOK. IF IT'S DEEP OCCULT WHICHCRAFT STUFF. I'M NOT LIKE  THAT.[/align] I'M A WARM SPIRITUAL  READER. I LIKE TO MAKE THE LIVES OF PEOPLE BETTER. MAKE STUMBLING BLOCKS IN ONES  LIFE INTO STEPPING STONES.  WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO SCARE THE LIFE OUT OF  ANYONE ELSE. I SCARE MYSELF MORE THAN ANYONE ELSE, BECAUSE I CAN'T BELIEVE WHERE  ALL THIS STUFF I'M SAYING IS ALL STREAMING INTO FROM OTHER THAN A HIGHER POWER  TO HELP  OTHERS.
 HAVE A GOOD DAY.
~STARDUST~
HAVING A HARD TIME POSTING TODAY ANYONE ELES?


----------



## Stardust (Mar 26, 2008)

MUMBO JUMBO I THINK THIS MESSAGE BOARD I HAUNTED 
 I'M NOT GOING BACK IN ONE ONRE TIME TO FIX ONE MORE SPELING ERROR
 OR ANY OTHER CRAZY THING THAT KEEPS ON HAPPENING.
 LOBEYCAT THAT WAS PRETTY FUNNY. YOU ARE FUNNY.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 26, 2008)

*to a thoughtful forum member: thanks for the message I own the DVD of the Secret. I wish everyone would watch it. It also got the free audio version book on i tunes. i don't know if many people know that every Tues. i tunes has all kinds of free things just to lure you into there store all week long to download on your ipod. So i got the book version by Ronda Bynes also. I'm not sure if that the correct spelling. You are right in what you said. " We aren't given more than we can handle." thank you for your kind message.
 sincerely,
 ~stardust~*


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, I decided to resurrect this thread as it's very interesting to me.  I didn't take astrology too seriously before and I still don't think it's the be all and end all, but some of it is really true.  Other cultures believed in it a long time ago, like the Egyptians and they were very intelligent.  Anyway, let hear some more signs.  I've been reading about mine and I am indeed clumsy, a worrier, and too honest (Sagittarius, Sagittarius, Aries)


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.astro.com/

 Here's a link to a good site.  If you know your birth time, you can find out your sun and moon.  There are a few basics to it that remain true even if all the books and sites say some different things.


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2008)

I AM A LIBRA. THIS IS HARD TO DO CAUSE IT REMINDS ME OF THE 70s WHEN EVERYBODY WAS KNOWN MORE FOR THEIR "SIGN" THEN THEIR NAME. IN RETURN THAT REMINDS ME OF DISCO MUSIC AND REMINDS ME HOW ALFUL THAT TIME WAS CULTURALLY![] "DISCO DISCO DUCK"!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! HELP!!! THANK GOD FOR JIMMY BUFFET AND MARGARITAVILLE BACK THEN OR I WOULD HAVE REALLY BAD BRAIN SCARS. WISH I COULD SUE THE LATE 70S![:-] I WOULD WIN!!!!!!!!!!! COURSE THEY WOULD PAY IN THEM  GLITTER BALLS OR SOME SUCH CRAP![] SORRY! CERTAIN THINGS TRIGGER CERTAIN THINGS AND AWAY I GO! OH LIBRA WHICH SPELLED BACKWARDS IS ARBIL.NOT MANY ARBILS LEFT!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> DISCO MUSIC AND REMINDS ME HOW ALFUL THAT TIME WAS CULTURALLY![] AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! HELP!!! THANK GOD FOR JIMMY BUFFET AND MARGARITAVILLE BACK THEN OR I WOULD HAVE REALLY BAD BRAIN SCARS. WISH I COULD SUE THE LATE 70S![:-] I WOULD WIN!!!!!!!!!!!  CERTAIN THINGS TRIGGER CERTAIN THINGS AND AWAY I GO!


 
 OK - you triggered something for me. The official end of disco as I remember (I was in Jr High) was when AC/DC released Back in Black and we had an AC/DC Dance. Never had disco at a dance again. 
 I love Jimmy Buffett. His music makes me feel happy![]


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 23, 2008)

I always thought jimmy buffet was just disco on tequila[]

 angus young rules, no doubting that[8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 23, 2008)

Disco repeats the same thing over & over again... Jimmy Buffett is a storyteller. He is actually a failed country star, I think[]!  Caribbean beat to most of his music. Think warm water, warm sand, relaxation[]..

 I am a Gemini, by the way.

 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 23, 2008)

Full blast, I like AC/DC, Boston, Rush, Led Zepelin... and Jimmy Buffett...[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 23, 2008)

all the fun people are going to hell[]


----------



## capsoda (Oct 23, 2008)

Angus and the boys are ok and Jimmy Buffet is just a local bum that was picked up but I likes them Van Zant Boys, Marshal Tucker, Los Lobos, Carlos Santana, Guns & Roses, The Animals and of course....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEq62iQo0eU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCwCBh0z3Hs


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> all the fun people are going to hell[]


     I DON'T THINK SO GUTH! LIKE THE SONG I HEARD ONCE SAID"WHY SHOULD THE DEVIL GET ALL THE GOOD MUSIC". I REMEMBER A PREACHER COUSIN OF MINE TAKING HIS SON'S RECORD COLLECTION OUT INTO THE BACK YARD AND BURNING THEM CAUSE THEY WAS EVIL!!! [SANTANIC OLE ELO![:-]} WELL I SAY EVIL IS IN THE EYE OF THE BEHOLDER AND WHEN YOU LOOK FOR EVIL YOU CAN FIND IT ANY WHERE AND IN ANY THING!! I ain't a big JIMMY BUFFET FAN[NO PARROT HEAD HERE] BUT between disco and buffet...? COURSE MY FAV. MUSIC IS FROM THE 60S.  I GUESS THAT IS WHY DISCO WAS HARD ON ME SENSES. IS THEY ANYBODY HERE THAT DON'T DIG CCR? THOUGH THIS SONG CAME OUT IN THE 70S, I CAN LISTEN TO "LOOKING OUT MY BACK DOOR" AND GRIN.[8D] "BOTHER ME TOMORROW TODAY I FIND NO SORROW,DO DO DO LOOKING OUT MY BACK DOOR"! GROOVY,COOL![] HEY,MUSIC WAS SO GOOD BACK THEN I WONDER HOW MANY GROUPS,INDIVIDUALS TODAY WOULD EVEN HAVE HALF WAY MADE IT IF IT WAS THEN? I AM SURE THE GROUPS ETC. FROM BACK THEN WOULD MAKE IT TODAY! ANY WAY ,"JESUS DROP KICK ME THROUGH THE GOAL POSTS OF LIFE"![]  CAP I SAW HENDRIX DO ALL ALONG THE WATCHTOWER! ONE OF MY BIGGEST MUSIC MEMORIES!! I SAW MARSHEL TUCKER AND WAS BOPPING ALONG TO THE MUSIC. A GIRL CAME NEXT TO ME AND WAS BOPPING ALONG WITH ME, TILL MY LOVED ONE GAVE HER A LOOK . THE GIRL SLOWLY BOPPED BACK WARDS ,OUT OF SIGHT![8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 23, 2008)

These are from when he wanted to be a country star:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85gO8XLb4ug&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wFpvRMIIEM

 Couple more:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNmULx6sMo4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LIpuMbLX-Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_NzR5yZ1Z8&feature=related

 BY THE WAY, MY DIGGING PARTNER IS A CAPRICORN![]


----------



## bottle34nut (Oct 23, 2008)

wheres pink floyd in all this discussion?


----------



## bottle34nut (Oct 23, 2008)

now that was some real hippie, drug, space music of the 60's.   and what about the grateful dead?


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2008)

PINK FLOYD ARE SO GOOD THEY DON'T EVEN HAVE TO BE MENTIONED! I like some DEAD stuff ,but have never been a DEAD HEAD. DO LOVE UNCLES JOHN'S BAND,RIPPLE,CASY JONES,SUGER MAGNOLIA,TOUCH OF GREY,FRIEND OF THE DEVIL,ETC. BUT LIKE QUICK SILVER MESSENGER SEVICE BETTER.. THEY ARE THE MOST UNDERATED BAND TO COME OUT OF THE SAN FRANCISCO HEIGHT /ASBURY HIPPIE CRAP. SORRY IF THIS GOT OFF THE TOPIC OF "WHAT IS YOUR SIGN?" WHAT IS A "LIBRA" ANY WAY? I WANT TO BE THE BULL!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 24, 2008)

Isn't Libra scales of justice or something (no time to check and I don't know)... That sounds like you, glass man - always trying to keep the peace![] I think we're straying from the topic with all this music stuff, but - yes - Pink Floyd full blast.. can fall asleep to that totally sober! 
 Kate


----------



## Stardust (Oct 28, 2008)

Mercury Retrograde 
http://www.astrologycom.com/mercret.html[/align] [/align]It's been feeling like Mercury's been retrograde to me lately.....[/align]Laur I thought you might like this site. I enjoyed yours...[/align][/align]


----------



## whittled (Oct 28, 2008)

Did anyone hear about the study on ACDC and the economy? It appears their biggest sellers coincide with economic downturns. This new one should sell a trillion!


----------



## Stardust (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, I heard As the global financial crisis continues to make headlines around the world, talk, talk, talk is inevitably turning to who is to blame! Everyone wants to point a finger at someone or something. That's this week, who was it last week and who will it be the next week. Do you believe everything you read? Trillions? I'm just teasing you........ [] lol! But really, every week it's something else or every 2 weeks. This world is a mess and because of ACDC?


----------

